# 9'' Red Devil vs 7'' Texas Cichlid.



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Hello,here are a couple of quick shots to share.It's just a beauty contest between these two girls,a 7'' Texas vs the 9'' Midas/Devil.Who you think deserve the Miss Cichlid title.Hope you like them.

































Don't realize that she is to big for that pipe

















Here is a pic of the devil/midas from only a couple of month ago: 
http://image14.webshots.com/15/5/40/70/172...70QGjoLd_ph.jpg
[snapback]128063[/snapback]​


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I couldn't choose a winner, but the pics are great









Elduro: which one is your favourite?


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

id give the title to the midas


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

and the title of Ms. Cichlid should go to: *drum roll* 7" Texas Cichlid... (she got me with those eyes)


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks guys,in terms of beauty i'd go with the Texas.Her colors are amazing when she isn't stressed at all.As far of personality the devil/midas is the winner,for those wondering the texas dominate the midas in the pool.Hell even a female firemouth punk out the much bigger devils is hilarious.For those who were expecting an action photo here is one(little old though).


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice pics


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hands down..its the TEXAS..very nice shots.can you get more of the beauty winner...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

texas is more pretty, but RD would slap it in the face


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

In this case the texas does dominate the devil/midas,Pack since i have to take them out of the pool just take a couple of quick shots and released againg







so no new photos at the moment just this oldy one


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Oh man, so gorgeous shots here. And yes, that is an amazing Texas. But the dovi shouldn't be overlooked as well. . .


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

great pics, i love taht texas!


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

O my.........I want to come steal miss tex for my Mr tex.














Nice fish.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

cool pic,s !!


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

I like the light one.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i love the pic of him trying to go into the tube


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Death in # said:


> i love the pic of him trying to go into the tube
> [snapback]876761[/snapback]​










Hes a little too ''Plump''


----------

